# SS 10.07.21 - Glass # 4



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

Philip Glass (1937 - )

Symphony no. 4 "Heroes"

I. "Heroes"
II. Abdulmajid
III. Sense of Doubt
IV. Sons of the Silent Age
V. Neuköln
VI. V2 Schneider

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Glass weeks continues. This time Philip Glass is the composer. This particular work I have not listened so far, but I might go to see it performed live in Helsinki. Some sources for the work:














Spotify:


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I like Minimalist music and this work is one of my favourites
I shall enjoy listening again to this


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

This version (American Composers Orchestra, Dennis Russell Davies, Decca) on CD from my collection.


----------



## vincula (Jun 23, 2020)

That's a welcome proposition for today and a very nice way of taking a quick break from Mahler by going in the opposite direction. Have just put my cd on the tray prior to typing these lines. I've got the DG album coupled with his Violin concerto played by Gidon Kremer/VPO/Von Donhányi, which I do recommend.









Cheap on Presto Classical, btw

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8042540--philip-glass-violin-concerto-symphony-no-4-heroes

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Philip Glass - Heroes Symphony

Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, Marin Alsop

This one later for me .


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

I've never listened to this Glass symphony, despite being familiar with the Bowie album. I will listen to the Alsop version on You Tube.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

It's a work I have heard a few times and have no real desire to hear again I'm afraid.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Enthusiast said:


> It's a work I have heard a few times and have no real desire to hear again I'm afraid.


It was for me clear why it carried so much dust


----------

